# Serpent mini 25 dry hits



## CJ van Tonder (11/4/17)

Good day

I officially joined the Serpent single coil family. I used the Nic 80 24 gauge to wind a 7 wound coil. It's produced 0.68 ohm and using my funchai 213 @ 45W it was a flavour explosion. (cotton bacon for wicking) 

The only drawback was every 3rd to 4th hit was dry. (this was after I gave it a 30 min break) then after a day of this decided to retry the wicking and finally the the coil itself.

Now I have a 6 wound Nic 80 24 gauge producing 0.6 and still on 45W. This is a major improvement but now I'll get a dry hit by the 10th hit. 

The flavour compared to my baby beast is something else and the experience is awesome. 

What can I do to solve the dry hit issue or should I just slow down? 

Thanks for your thoughts

CJ


----------



## Riaz (11/4/17)

This happens to me occassionally as well. 

All I do is unscrew the top cap, wait for the bubbles to pop and then close it again. 

Back to flavor land

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (11/4/17)

Airlock issue... Wick with slightly less than half the total cotton going into the juice channels


----------



## CJ van Tonder (11/4/17)

Thanks guys will let you know 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/4/17)

Yah dude - this is the serpent vibe, if you wick with a tad too much cotton you will get this. As the cotton ages it could also cause this - what I use to do to get around this, is burp my serpent - yeah thats right - burp it bro.. Just screw open the top cap, until you see those bubbles. Then tighten it again. By the time you have this serpent for a month or so - you'll be burpin like a boss tjina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

